
Exposure to weed killing products increases risk of cancer by 41% – study - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/feb/14/weed-killing-products-increase-cancer-risk-of-cancer
======
shadowprofile76
So, assuming the study is at all accurate (and that's probably very
debatable), if your lifetime baseline chance of getting X cancer was 1 in
1500, it's now 1.41 in 1500.. And that if you expose yourself to a sufficient
degree to these substances. Pretty mild stuff for using things that can
dramatically improve how much crop food we save from damage. These headlines
are designed to scare people who are just bad at calculating percentages in
different contexts.

~~~
Dahoon
> that can dramatically improve how much crop food we save from damage

We already have tons and tons of food rotting in storage all the time. Lack of
food is not a problem in the western world. It is not a useful argument.

~~~
shadowprofile76
Very true on the first point. distribution, allocation and use problems with
existing food production for all sorts of reasons (political, economic etc)
are the much more immediate issue but as to your second point, the above
doesn't disqualify the usefulness of even better crop yields or a need to give
the technologies behind them a nuanced defense.These things are a long term
investment in human development, and they always have been.

